# overclock my ati x1300



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i have an ati x1300 rite now and i was wondering if i could overclock it?
info...


* 105 million transistors on 90nm fabrication process
* Four pixel shader processors
* Two vertex shader processors
* 128-bit 4-channel DDR/DDR2/GDDR3 memory interface
o 32-bit/1-channel, 64-bit/2-channel, and 128-bit/4-channel configurations 
* Native PCI Express x16 bus interface
o AGP 8x configurations also supported with external bridge chip
* Dynamic Voltage Control

High Performance Memory Controller

* Fully associative texture, color, and Z/stencil cache designs
* Hierarchical Z-buffer with Early Z test
* Lossless Z Compression (up to 48:1)
* Fast Z-Buffer Clear
* Z/stencil xache optimized for real-time shadow rendering

Ultra-Threaded Shader Engine

* Support for Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0 Shader Model 3.0 programmable vertex and pixel shaders in hardware
* Full speed 128-bit floating point processing for all shader operations
* Up to 128 simultaneous pixel threads
* Dedicated branch execution units for high performance dynamic branching and flow control
* Dedicated texture address units for improved efficiency
* 3Dc+ texture compression
o High quality 4:1 compression for normal maps and two-channel data formats
o High quality 2:1 compression for luminance maps and single-channel data formats
* Multiple Render Target (MRT) support
* Render to vertex buffer support
* Complete feature set also supported in OpenGL® 2.0

Advanced Image Quality Features

* 64-bit floating point HDR rendering supported throughout the pipeline
o Includes support for blending and multi-sample anti-aliasing
* 32-bit integer HDR (10:10:10:2) format supported throughout the pipeline
o Includes support for blending and multi-sample anti-aliasing
* 2x/4x/6x Anti-Aliasing modes
o Multi-sample algorithm with gamma correction, programmable sparse sample patterns, and centroid sampling
o New Adaptive Anti-Aliasing feature with Performance and Quality modes
o Temporal Anti-Aliasing mode
o Lossless Color Compression (up to 6:1) at all resolutions, including widescreen HDTV resolutions
* 2x/4x/8x/16x Anisotropic Filtering modes
o Up to 128-tap texture filtering
o Adaptive algorithm with Performance and Quality options
* High resolution texture support (up to 4k x 4k)

Avivo™ Video and Display Platform

* High performance programmable video processor
o Accelerated MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, WMV9, VC-1, and H.264 decoding and transcoding
o DXVA support
o De-blocking and noise reduction filtering
o Motion compensation, IDCT, DCT and color space conversion
o Vector adaptive per-pixel de-interlacing
o 3:2 pulldown (frame rate conversion)
* Seamless integration of pixel shaders with video in real time
* HDR tone mapping acceleration
o Maps any input format to 10 bit per channel output
* Flexible display support
o Dual integrated DVI transmitters (one dual-link + one single-link)
+ DVI 1.0 compliant / HDMI interoperable and HDCP ready*
o Dual integrated 10 bit per channel 400 MHz DACs
o 16 bit per channel floating point HDR and 10 bit per channel DVI output
o Programmable piecewise linear gamma correction, color correction, and color space conversion (10 bits per color)
o Complete, independent color controls and video overlays for each display
o High quality pre- and post-scaling engines, with underscan support for all outputs
o Content-adaptive de-flicker filtering for interlaced displays
o Xilleon™ TV encoder for high quality analog output
o YPrPb component output for direct drive of HDTV displays**
o Spatial/temporal dithering enables 10-bit color quality on 8-bit and 6-bit displays
o Fast, glitch-free mode switching
o VGA mode support on all outputs
o Drive two displays simultaneously with independent resolutions and refresh rates
* Compatible with ATI TV/Video encoder products, including Theater 550

any help would be nice thanks.:tongue:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can overclock from within the Catalyst control center ........ thats available from the ATI drivers website for your card model and operating system selector


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

watch this / it will give you some hints


----------

